
Calendar Blocking can boost developer productivity in Quarantine - azzen
https://veamly.com/blog/productivity/calendar-blocking/
======
zuhayeer
I prefer having an unbounded provision of time for anything I'm working on.
Ideally I'd minimize the amount of context-switches (ie blocks) in general.
I'd rather get to some sort of finish line for what I'm doing rather than
leave things half-baked and lose the build up of context / energy

~~~
CGamesPlay
Absolutely! But you’re looking at it from the perspective of “calendar
blocking will cause me to end a task early”. The perspective where this is
beneficial is “calendar blocking enables me to at least have this much
uninterrupted time on a task”.

~~~
zuhayeer
True

------
zitterbewegung
To be honest you can remove in Quarantine from the title.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
replace "developer" with "most people"

~~~
readhn
Replace "calendar blocking" with careful planning:

"Careful planning can boost productivity for most people".

~~~
zitterbewegung
Add life hack back into the title and now it’s perfect clickbait.

------
jimbobimbo
I have a standing fake meeting "Busy" at around the lunch time every day. It's
purpose to show me as busy and deter folks from dropping meetings at
inconvenient time.

When I'm pressed for time, I'm changing it to whole-day "Out-of-office" fake
(I'm in the office, obviously).

Very effective tool!

~~~
CrossWired
I'm starting to get more into this practice and finding it very effective.
With the kids home due to school cancelations, I've blocked off recurring time
throughout the day for dedicated checkins with them, helps with both my and
their productivity.

------
nerdbaggy
I’ve tried this and it didn’t work for me. I would always have anxiety about
the end time and if I got to where I wanted to be. Without the bounded time I
can work till I like where I’m at.

------
whalesalad
This is bottom of the barrel content even for inbound marketing pieces.

~~~
netsharc
"Even Elon Musk does it"

Elon Musk who was living in his office? Work-Life-Balance!
[https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-sleeps-under-
desk-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-sleeps-under-desk-as-
tesla-faces-model-3-production-goals-2018-6)?

